# 06 Maxima throwing a few codes



## ididthatwell (Mar 22, 2015)

I just bought a 2006 nissan Maxima got it really cheap knowing it had some issues. I pulled 3 codes of the car p0745, p0507 and p0795. The car starts and runs fine but sitting still and shifting from Park to Reverse or Park to drive it shifts hard and makes a thunk noise, it has no power taking off but once it gets going it is fine. I do notice a little shaking around 55mph then goes away at a faster or lower speed. also brakes are really sensitive and if I apply a lot of pressure to the brak car shakes a good bit. I know I am asking alot but any info could help about what the problems could be and the best place to start? Thanks guys!


----------

